# Working on Roof Next to Observation Hive Entrance



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a whole new roof put on my house with 6 hives 10-15 ft away. ;-) The mexicans said no problemo. 

I would put a veil on if you are concerned. I use just a net type with a ball cap, and long sleeve as my got to inspection garb.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm guessing that the nectar source is on the far side of the house and they are crossing the roof to get home.


----------



## Steven Kluck (Mar 21, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> I'm guessing that the nectar source is on the far side of the house and they are crossing the roof to get home.


It seems plausible to me that these bees are indeed homebound foragers crossing over the roof on return to their nest. I haven't specifically seen pollen on their baskets, but maybe the heaviest-loaded bees leave security chores to others.

BTW-- Thank you, Michael for your excellent guidance, web site and all. You are something like a modern day C.C. Miller!


----------

